# Please read this if you feed Beneful!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Yup, know all about it and was on the phone with Purina when that first came out. Got all the facts, and so I am still feeding Brinks Purina Beneful. There is alot to be said about different stories on the internet. Thanks though for sharing. Its always good to make sure everyone is aware in case there is something to it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beneful is a very poor quality food regardless- it's right up (or is that down?) there with Pedigree and similar. 

To each his own, though. If your dog thrives on it, go for it.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Both my dog grew up on beneful anf Purina1.Actually,they did fine,on it but now,they won't eat it so I had to change for Canidae which they love.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I dont get into food debate issues at all. I go with a product that I have used on all my dogs. My dogs have all lived happy healthy lives until they were fourteen and fifteen. As long as the vet says they are healthy and say the food is good and they look good and feel good, I am going with what works. I dont care what other people think or say about Purina. If it didnt work, then I would go with something else. Until that changes, I go with what she likes. What I find interesting, is that in the midst of all the food recalls over the years in pet foods, Purina has stood strong. People dont like it and people do like it. Its just the way it is. I am not saying this to be mean at all. So please do not take offense to it.
I have never had any major health problems with any of my dogs ever and so I must be doing something right. So as I said and will continue to say on pet foods?? You go with what works best for your dog.: : And that is the bottom line for me.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree...it is a personal choice what to feed. My experience with Beneful is, that my Daughters black Lab suffered from itchy skin, ear problems, canine acne and weight gain. When they took him to the Vet, he said it is one of the very worse quality foods you can buy, and has a TON of sugar in it. He said that is why they like it so well. He suggested changing to Nutro....and he has made a complete turn around. I personally have never given that food to my Golden's, have always fed Nutro....but there has to be some problems with that food, considering the complete turn around he has made.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Every dog is going to react differently to different foods.

That Solid Gold "Wolfpup" food is supposed to be top of the line but it gave Tucker the green apple splatters...lol so there you go. He's on Nutro now.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

2SweetGoldens said:


> I agree...it is a personal choice what to feed. My experience with Beneful is, that my Daughters black Lab suffered from itchy skin, ear problems, canine acne and weight gain. When they took him to the Vet, he said it is one of the very worse quality foods you can buy, and has a TON of sugar in it. He said that is why they like it so well. He suggested changing to Nutro....and he has made a complete turn around. I personally have never given that food to my Golden's, have always fed Nutro....but there has to be some problems with that food, considering the complete turn around he has made.


And again, every dog is different. Brinkley does great on it and no problems and yet my vet says its a good dog food and they do not have the product at their office. Amazingly they have the Science Diet there. So I think its a preference. If Brinkley for one moment ever had a problem from being on that food, she would be off it. So I will stick with it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I say to each there own... what works for your dog might not work for mine....When I first go Hoots he was on Purina, his coat was dull and very course..... Abbie did fine on it..... and Well Maggie didnt like it ...... Went thur 6 foods and found one that Maggie eats and now they all eat it... Every dog is different, so I never get into the big debate over food.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yup, know all about it and was on the phone with Purina when that first came out. Got all the facts, and so I am still feeding Brinks Purina Beneful. There is alot to be said about different stories on the internet. Thanks though for sharing. Its always good to make sure everyone is aware in case there is something to it.


Yeah....this is an old report and somewhere I have an e-mail from Purina about it.... I just don't buy the report....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I dont get into food debate issues at all. I go with a product that I have used on all my dogs. My dogs have all lived happy healthy lives until they were fourteen and fifteen. As long as the vet says they are healthy and say the food is good and they look good and feel good, I am going with what works. I dont care what other people think or say about Purina. If it didnt work, then I would go with something else. Until that changes, I go with what she likes. What I find interesting, is that in the midst of all the food recalls over the years in pet foods, Purina has stood strong. People dont like it and people do like it. Its just the way it is. I am not saying this to be mean at all. So please do not take offense to it.
> I have never had any major health problems with any of my dogs ever and so I must be doing something right. So as I said and will continue to say on pet foods?? You go with what works best for your dog.: : And that is the bottom line for me.


We all talk about food,so do you.
At the end of the day,we feed what we want to our dogs.I didn't say anything bad about beneful or Purina One,I just said my dogs went off the food.I have very finicky dogs which is very boring.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two seem to do great on Beneful.... Samson has always eaten it and Cosmo has lost weight since moving in with us...

I know people like to bad mouth Purina....but they've been around for too long to be complete garbage....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah....this is an old report and somewhere I have an e-mail from Purina about it.... I just don't buy the report....


Thanks Rick. That was the whole thing. When that first came out, I immediately contacted Purina by phone. I wanted answers right away. They were very good about it. Interesting there was never a recall. That is why unless it is something definitive, I check it out myself to make sure. I would never let Brinks eat anything that was not any good for her or for that matter any of my dogs over the years or Barney.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I really didn't mean to insult anyone so if I did,I'm sorry.
Nor was I judging what anyone is feeding their dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My other dogs all ate Purina, Iams, Gaines Burgers and such and lived to be 16 and 17 years old. I think the newer companies don't have the years of research behind them as Purina does. History is important.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> I really didn't mean to insult anyone so if I did,I'm sorry.
> Nor was I judging what anyone is feeding their dogs.


Nope not at all. You did not insult anyone I dont think. With me, I dont listen to anyone when it comes to foods unless I am having a problem, and then I check with my vet and some people here who I know, have more knowledge than myself on other foods. But I dont think you insulted anyone. That is what the forum is for. For everyone's opinions. So no problem.: : :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do think Purina foods are complete nutrition and will keep a dog alive.

However, they are full of cheap fillers that many dogs are allergic to. If your dog isn't, then that's not a problem.

However, cleanup alone IMO is reason to switch to a better food. I have to pick up after my dogs where I live... one small movement a day sure beats what comes of dogs that eat cheap food. Isn't that proof alone that the better foods are, indeed, better, considering the dog is digesting two or three times more of what he eats of a better quality food?

Gross, yes, but true!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I do think Purina foods are complete nutrition and will keep a dog alive.
> 
> However, they are full of cheap fillers that many dogs are allergic to. If your dog isn't, then that's not a problem.
> 
> ...


Brinkley goes twice a day and its an easy clean up. I am not sure I follow where your going with this.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thanks Rick. That was the whole thing. When that first came out, I immediately contacted Purina by phone. I wanted answers right away. They were very good about it. Interesting there was never a recall. That is why unless it is something definitive, I check it out myself to make sure. I would never let Brinks eat anything that was not any good for her or for that matter any of my dogs over the years or Barney.


We have an old thread about his same report....and one forum member called them and I e-mailed them.

Here's one thread where we've already discussed this:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-feeding-recipes/12221-problems-beneful.html


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> My other dogs all ate Purina, Iams, Gaines Burgers and such and lived to be 16 and 17 years old. I think the newer companies don't have the years of research behind them as Purina does. History is important.


That's exactly my point. And I believe Purina is the oldest dog (and cat) food company around, aren't they?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In many cases dogs that eat Purina, Pedigree, Ole Roy, etc go a lot more, softer, and very very foul smelling! Many people notice the difference if they switch to a food without corn, and where none of the primary ingredients are a filler dogs cannot digest.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> In many cases dogs that eat Purina, Pedigree, Ole Roy, etc go a lot more, softer, and very very foul smelling! Many people notice the difference if they switch to a food without corn, and where none of the primary ingredients are a filler dogs cannot digest.


Not with Brinks, thank God. Good solid poops and according to the vet, when I bring a specimen in everything is good, so I dont worry. So for me, the bottom line is, that the food works for her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I am not trying to be insulting either. I have fed Purina One Lamb and Rice when I was broke. My dogs did okay. It happens... these are just things I have noticed. I am not a rich dog food snob- I simply do what hands on experience and having many dogs of different breeds, ages, and with different needs has taught me. 

I have had dogs that could eat Ol Roy probably and look awesome (example being my Whippet) and dogs that look like hell unless they're on a super premium food or raw. Unfortunately, Goldens tend to be one of those breeds where food really CAN make a huge difference... they are prone to allergies and digestive upset.

Clearly many Goldens thrive on many different foods- but with this breed I always error on the side of caution. I have had too many Goldens that couldn't handle anything but the highest grade of food.

Most of my Greyhounds and Whippets could probably have eaten Joy brand kibble or the nastiest grocery store off brand and looked like a million dollars. They tend not to have allergies, weight issues, or other intolerances. Same with the Salukis, though the Salukis had richer color and more feathering on expensive foods.

ALL my dogs have better teeth, fresher smelling ears, and better poops on raw/super premium food.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Not with Brinks, thank God. Good solid poops and according to the vet, when I bring a specimen in everything is good, so I dont worry. So for me, the bottom line is, that the food works for her.


And that's what's important


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae produces some pretty large piles, too! My two do eat the high end foods. The only food I ever saw a difference in output was when Shadow was eating Timberwolf Fish. 

The list is:
Wellness
Solid Gold
DVP
Timberwolf
Honest Kitchen
Canidae

Nothing is normal in our household, so if other dogs have a smaller pay-load, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs do awesome on the Timberwolf Ocean Blue, too- it is far and away my favorite kibble


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Each dog owner has to do what works best for his or her dog. There is LOTS of research out there to be digested (ha - no pun intended!) I have done my own careful research after Ruthie arrived...her cancer and my desire to have her FOREVER drove me to read all I could on canine diets. I am NO expert, but I choose to feed a diet that has no fillers, by-products, sugar, etc. because I didn't want to take any chances. I also give them a bunch of supplements, salmon oil and fall just short of bubbling a magic brew in a cauldron for them! Most people think I am NUTS! My parents, friends and in-laws feed Beneful, Iams, etc and their dogs do just fine. So while I personally wouldn't change my food choices for my dogs, I don't often advise others on what to feed theirs if their dogs are doing fine. I only pipe up about foods if a dog has any medical issues that could be caused by ingredients found in some of the major manufacturer's products.

A note about the major manufacturer's studies that I found interesting...what I have read is that they are not designed to assess the nutritional benefits of their diets outside of sustaining dogs in the stages of life they state on their packages. Not saying this is bad or good...it's just what I have read. Take it with a grain of salt (and 2 pumps of Salmon oil! LOL!)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My dogs poop normally,whatever the food.
I've never really seen any differeNCE whether they were eating Purina products or Canidae.I still had to pick things up!.:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Another note...Ruthie in addition to cancer and bladder infections also had the most disgusting ears. Since she's been with us and eating THK's food (and all my spells and potions!) she is a different dog. Now, she has never had any skin or coat issues...but I do believe part of her improved health has to do with the diet she receives. She's amazing. Walter, the super senior GR we have here now is also a test case. His ears are not the greatest, has hair loss, bad arthritis and a mass in his abdomen we just discovered. In the 2 weeks he's been here he is like a new dog...ears are so much better, he's peppier and doing great. May have NOTHING to do with the food - but I have a feeling the food plays some role.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a "Score Your Dog's Food" post from another forum. If I can find it, I'll look for the link to the site it came from.

I'm happy that mine rates so high (Canidae), but the reason I feed it is because of the ingredients (and lack of some)- and how well our dogs do on it! I don't feed wheat, corn or soy.....and will not feed chemicals. This goes for their treats as well.

It's true that not all dogs do well on Canidae, nor do all dogs do well on any one food. Dogs are individuals and each is different. Some do fine eating pure garbage...I remember the days when table scraps and Gaines Burgers were the norm.

This is just a guideline.......and gives some brands to consider, if your dog is having problems with his/her skin, coat, digestive system, ears, allergies, etc. Many of those issues are food related, and it doesn't hurt to give the best you can afford. Cost doesn't always equal quality tho....

(Kirkland rates very high.......and it's only $17 for a 40 lb bag!!)

`````````````````````````````````

I was looking for Lab sites for a friend of mine and found this about dog food. 

How does your food rate?

How to grade your dog's food:
Start with a grade of 100:

1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points

2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry" meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points

3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source,subtract 5 points

5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewers rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points

6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points

7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points

9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points

11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points

12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points

14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isn't allergic to beef), subtract 1 point

15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:

1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points

2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or
nutritionist, add 5 points

3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points

4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points

5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points

7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points

8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points

9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points

10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point

11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point

12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than
the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point

13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
69 = F 

Here are some foods that have already been scored. 
Dog Food scores: 

Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+ 
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F 
Canidae / Score 112 A+ 
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+ 
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F 
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B 
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A 
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+ 
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+ 
Foundations / Score 106 A+ 
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 D 
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D 
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+ 
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+ 
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+ 
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B 
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B 
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F 
ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+ 
Purina Beneful / Score 17 F 
Purina Dog / Score 62 F 
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F 
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+ 
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+ 
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A 
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F 
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F 
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+ 
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Here's a "Score Your Dog's Food" post from another forum. If I can find it, I'll look for the link to the site it came from.
> 
> I'm happy that mine rates so high (Canidae), but the reason I feed it is because of the ingredients (and lack of some)- and how well our dogs do on it! I don't feed wheat, corn or soy.....and will not feed chemicals. This goes for their treats as well.
> 
> ...


That was on Chatgoldens too and I didnt get into it and I wont here. These things are written all the time and again like Lisa says and Mary said and I agree, we go with what works for our dog. On that list now, how many of those foods are in recall. Just curious.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> On that list now, how many of those foods are in recall


Ummmmmmmmm None. The recall is for "cuts and gravy" canned or packet foods.

These are dry kibbles.



> These things are written all the time and again like Lisa says and Mary said and I agree, we go with what works for our dog.


Oh, and did you notice that I said this - meaning that I don't necessarily disagree with you :



> It's true that not all dogs do well on Canidae, nor do all dogs do well on any one food. Dogs are individuals and each is different.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Ummmmmmmmm None. The recall is for "cuts and gravy" canned or packet foods.
> 
> These are dry kibbles.
> 
> ...


Yes I noticed and its only a matter of time probably. Just wait a while. Again, its all what works for your dog. YOU GO WITH WHAT WORKS FOR YOUR DOG BEST. The vets tell you that, trainers tell you that, and just for the record, I just dont get involved in heated debates with food and I wont with you. Your opinion is yours and mine is mine. We can leave it at that and move on. We all love our dogs and we all choose different foods.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I think all of us do just that, feed what works. I also know that we probably all have a vet that we trust. No matter what anyone feeds, the bottom line is the overall health of the dog. If you have a healthy dog, your vet is happy.....then that speaks volumes.

People are understandably passionate about this subject. We all strive for the same thing, healthy dogs. I would never criticize anyone based on what they feed, either their fur kids or their human ones. We all do it differently but there is no "right" food for everyone in terms of being brand specific. 

There are many, many excellent choices out there. As Donna said, you feed what works. Period.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

According to that list, "Come and Get It" failed, had a score of 17 or something. My previous dogs, Sandy and Nika were fed this all their lives. It was their favorite. Sandy would NOT eat anything else. He lived to be 15 and didn't have any health issues. Now, I just switched Kirby from Iams to Nutro. I still think I want to eventually feed him Canidae, but he loved the sample of Nutro more than the sample of Canidae. 2GoldenBlessings from CG sent me a good guide line for what the ingrediants are and I've been measuring my choices against that. But, I do agree with the advice on feeding what works to your dogs. By the way....I'm still waiting for smaller poops to clean up!! All the Nutro has done so far is change the color of Kirby's poops!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've read many times how dogs don't care for Canidae. It doesn't surprise me. Tucker and Shadow will eat anything I put before them. I've been lucky.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I will do like I did with the Nutro I bought Monday night. I will just get the small bag first, to make sure he likes it. I do think that Canidae is a better food by looking at the list of ingrediants. There is still wheat, etc. in the Nutro.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Tucker and Shadow will eat anything I put before them. I've been lucky.


Samson is the same way, though we did have a stretch where he was pretty picky about his food.....which is when we started with Beneful. He's just always loved it....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Cocker Spaniel was extremely picky. She'd go three days before she would touch her food. Or at least we thought that's how long she'd go. We just left it down and when she got hungry she ate. She was a very healthy dog. She lived to be 17 years old and only had surgery for cherry eye at two fatty tumors. She started out on grocery store food, then moved to Iams. She passed in 2002.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That was my point exactly Kimm. I've known many dogs who do very well and live LONG lives on many different foods. Our Carrie, the Lab, lived to be 17 yrs old on various cheap grocery store brands, and table scraps. She was extremely healthy.

The same goes for our cats. I've had one live to be 22 (she's still with us), one live to be 19 and one live to be 17. They would not eat anything that I would consider to be "healthy". The cheaper, the more gross, the better they like(d) it. And it didn't seem to hurt them one bit.

The only reason we changed our dogs over to a super-premium is because we've had a couple with serious wheat/corn allergies. So...it's just easier to feed them all the same thing, which works for them. Believe me, if we didn't need to pay that amount of money and could still get as good a result....we wouldn't be doing it.

I must say, anecdotally, that we have noticed better overall health for several years since the upgrade in food. But, remember, we're feeding Newfs too.....which have MORE issues (if you can imagine that) than Goldens have with skin, ears, coat, digestive issues, and most of all growth issues. For them, it's imperative that you're cautious with the ingredients, and especially the ratios of things like calcium/phosphorus, etc., in foods.

It appears that better (maybe just different) nutrition, and more care with ratios of ingredients, is helping the Newf live longer. Their average lifespan used to be about 8-10 years. Now there are multitudes living to 12 yrs and beyond. This change has come about only within the past 10 years or so. With them, it appears that a proper start through the growth years (the first 4 years) is making the difference in overall longevity.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, my grandfather lived to be 88 on moonshine and fried chicken. That doesn't mean I would want my kids to eat that (if I had any). He also chain smoked for 65 years. Lucky for him, he had the genes to survive his lifestyle. 

If you KNOW something is nasty and full of junk that's bad for your dog, WHY would you feed it on a daily basis? That's what gets me. If you don't know- fine- I didn't either when I got my first dogs of my own. But if you're a well informed pet owner with the facts before you, that's when it baffles me. I'm NOT trying to be rude or obnoxious. That's just the part I don't understand. 

Also, of course, we all like treats. I used to eat McDonalds once a week before I went Vegan, and I still feed my dogs some junk as a treat now and again. I love oreos (yes they're Vegan) and I am eating one right now, as I type this. I don't think there's any harm in the odd bit of junk.

Could my dogs and myself have lived long lives on fast food and milkbones? Probably! But WHY take the risk?  Feeding a dog Beneful or similar is like eating McDonalds every day for the rest of your life. You might be just fine- if your genetics can handle it! But you might not, either... 

If your dogs have been eating junk for years and are fine, then you probably won't have a problem. Still, though, I personally prefer the peace of mind of knowing my dogs eat better food. Also, if you DID switch, you might notice changes you wouldn't expect. As I said above, my whippets really truly don't look any different on raw or on Pedigree... my Goldens would look like hell on Pedigree (which is the same as Beneful without the food coloring). 

Every dog is different, just like every human. Just my thoughts- please don't be offended. I have never had a hardcore debate about food- and my statement above about WHY you'd feed it when you KNOW it's junk is the part I truly just don't get. If it's money, there are WAY WAY WAY better foods than Beneful that don't cost that much more.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My 2 small dogs will be 13 in 3 months. They got the the cheap foods all their life. I never gave it any thought. Since I got my golden I did a lot of research on foods and I settled on Natural Balance. After reading up on it I feel so guilty for feeding my little guys crap. But they are almost 13 and never had many problems. They now all get Natural Balance and I don't know if it's from having a new dog in the house or what, but they are spunkier and seem to have more energy than before. And I love the fact that I can give them all the same food. I just need to find 3 separate places or they will steal the others food.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't feel guilty!!! And I don't want to make anyone feel that way... but your situation is similar to mine, and I researched and so forth.

Glad the little guys are feeling great!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

> According to that list, "Come and Get It" failed, had a score of 17 or something. My previous dogs, Sandy and Nika were fed this all their lives. It was their favorite. Sandy would NOT eat anything else. He lived to be 15 and didn't have any health issues.


My grandmother has smoked a pack a day since she was 14, drinks like a fish, is now 85 and has never had cancer or anything wrong with her. Some people are just lucky, and so are some dogs. I'm sure that 2 of my 3 dogs would do just fine on Purina, or Pedigree, or some other low quality food, but I choose to find something for them that they will like AND is good for them. I don't care to see if they would do ok on lower quality food, because I care enough about them to do the research, and spend the few extra bucks to get them something that is not full of fillers, by- products, dyes, chemical preservatives, and sugar. 

And, McDonalds has been around for years and years also, this doesn't mean that we should eat there instead of, say, Subway, every day for lunch, just because its more established. Same with dog food. Just because Purina is a company that has been around for years, doesn't mean its the best, its just better known. You see commercials everyday for Purina, and they probably spend a ton on packaging, to make it more appealing to the buyer. When is the last time you saw an Innova or Canidae commercial on tv? Probably never. The better brands of food spend their money on the product, not on the advertising.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Stella, on CG broke down costs per feeding - and it was really interesting to me when she did that. I wish I could do it here - but I am a complete math idiot. I don't think she's a member here (2 Golden Blessings on CG) but I'd love to see her join. She did a LOT of research on dog food.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Send her our way


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well, my grandfather lived to be 88 on moonshine and fried chicken. That doesn't mean I would want my kids to eat that (if I had any). He also chain smoked for 65 years. Lucky for him, he had the genes to survive his lifestyle.
> 
> If you KNOW something is nasty and full of junk that's bad for your dog, WHY would you feed it on a daily basis? That's what gets me. If you don't know- fine- I didn't either when I got my first dogs of my own. But if you're a well informed pet owner with the facts before you, that's when it baffles me. I'm NOT trying to be rude or obnoxious. That's just the part I don't understand.
> 
> ...


wow I totally feel like we posted almost the same reply. I never made it to the last page of this thread before I posted mine, so I wasn't copying you, I promise!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had purina dogs for 50 years. My first, an English Setter puppy I got for my 11th birthday. Dad's English Setters and pointers were purina dog chow dogs and nothing else--large family no left overs for the dogs. They all lived long healthy lives and hunted til the end.

After I married, I continued with the purina. Right now Buck (age 12) and KayCee (will be 8 in Aug.) get the purina one senior, and Honey, who tends to put on weight, gets the purina one weight management. Buck at age 12 has never had illnesses--well, two yeas ago he was diagnosed with low thyroid, and almost a year ago he had a kidney infection--his first and only. Outside of that his only vet visits (except wellness checks, vax,) has been for rattlesnake bite to the face and allergic reaction to a ground wasp sting.

KayCee has had one deep ear infection, a one day virus that was awful--threw up and threw up and threw up and had to be hydrated at vets--and her allergies to bermuda grass, fleas, live oak pollen that causes hot spots if I don't catch it early enough, her severe reaction to her second set of annuals, and her surgeries for luxating patellas. none of these things have had to do with what she eats.

We have Honey 4 years this past Dec. and she has had one ear infection (the trip in this week was not actually an ear infection, but debris in her ear), had to be treated for heartworms a month after we got her, and had to be treated after eating d-con. 

I belong to one very large all breed forum and I have been told things like Hunter probably would not have died if i had had him on decent food. It was the proheart6 that killed him and so many other dogs, not what they were eating. I was told my irish setter that i lost to bone cancer at age 12 1/2 probably would not have gotten cancer if he had been on better food. i have been told if i really loved my dogs i would put them on premium foods. 

Nothing on this forum compares with the rude, thoughless, and down right nasty posts on that board. I have posted pictures of my dogs showing their beautiful coats, and have posted the results of their physicals and perfect blood work, history of any illness--including snake bit and pulled muscle--yet am told all that means nothing because my dogs eat purina one and they can not possibly be healthy. It means nothing that Buck isa 12 and still trots rather than walks--he is a little slower getting up and down, but once up, he is the red ball expresss.

One guy actually posted "If you really do feed your dogs the crap you claim you do, then I feel sorry for them." Several "busted his chops" over that statement and a couple who knows everything there is to know about dog food and nutirtion (LOL) agreed with him.

I guess i should point out that my dogs have been been getting fish for several years. They use to get it at least 4-5 times a week, fresh caught baked fish. But i can't fish as often as I use to. For the past coule of years i have been cooking for them, and a while back stopped the daily cooking and went crock pot. I will start a pot tonight. I have a 5 pound bag of chicken thighs that i will cover with water, bring to boil and reduce heat and cook on low all night. In the morning i will use long handle fork to pull meat off bones and kinda shred it, and then will be adding 1 1/2 pounds of chicken gizzards, a 1 pound bag of frozen green beans, and two chopped up sweet potatoes and 2 chopped apples. I will bring it to boil, reduce heat and cook until about 6:00. The bones in the thighs will crimble in your hands, perfectly safe for the dogs.

My second meat varies. last week it was chopped calf liver, the week before ground turkey, etc, etc. Also, i sometimes use one apple and a couple of squash. I have even added frozen broccoli, frozen peas & carrot mix, etc.

In the morning they 1 cup of dry kibble with a spoon of plain yogurt or sometimes some baby food, added. At night they get 1 1/2 cups of the kibble and about 1 cup of the stew. This is for 5 nights. The other two nights i divde a can of salmon or mackeral and a can of unsalted mixed veggies in their food.

In the mornings they each get a fish oil capsul. Buck gets two MSM/Glucosamine capsuls and his thyroid pills. KayCee gets one of the MSM/Gluco.

At night Honey gets an EsterC, another fish oil, a Vitamin E, a biotin tab and a Brewer's yeast tab. KayCee gets an EsterC, another fish oil, a Vitamin E, a biotin tab, a brewers yesat tab, 2 MSM/glucosamine caps, and half a scoop of Knox nutrajoint added to her food. Buck gets another Fish oil, an EsterC, a vitamin E, a biotin tab, a brewer's yeast tab, 2 osteo biflex tabs, a cranberry capsul (ever since his kidney infection), a milk thistle (to make sure his liver is in top condition for when/if he has to go in NSAIDs) and a Vitamin B complex tab on M, W, & F. Oh, also his 2 thyroid meds.

Is so crazy because some say my dogs only get good reports because i give them sups---and they are feeding stuff like TWO, Blue Buff, etc and still giving their dogs sups. I do it because i feed my dogs crap, they do it because they think it is good for their dogs. Anway, i have never seen any ugly, nasty, cruel posts here about what dogs are fed. I feed the Purina because it has worked for me for 50 years, my dogs have always been healthy, active, and it just makes sense to me to stick with hwat is doing well.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Every dog is going to react differently to different foods.
> 
> That Solid Gold "Wolfpup" food is supposed to be top of the line but it gave Tucker the green apple splatters...lol so there you go. He's on Nutro now.


 Wiggles also didn't handle Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Natural Balance Duck and Potato. Kibble just gives him runs....A cold turkey switch to a raw diet worked wonders.

I know people say you should switch food gradually, but I love this one thing Dr. Stanley Coren said on his TV show Good Dog, "You don't gradually switch from Chinese food to Italian food when you want something different do you??"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Solid Gold always makes my dogs sick- and my best friend's Shepherds, too.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

The bottom line is you go with what works for your dog. Again, and this is getting old, if your dog is healthy and the dog likes the food and has no problems with it and the vet gives your dog a clean bill of health, go with it. Not everyone's dog does well on the higher priced dog food. One person over in CG could not believe she had to get a lower priced dog food because the food she had her dog on was too rich and that was what was causing her dog's problem. Her vet actually recommended Pedigree, believe it or not. Every dog is different and not every food works for every dog. You go with what works. I have been fortunate that all of my dogs have lived well into their teens. They were all raised on Purina. Brinkley likes it and does well on the salmon and chicken. As long as she likes it, I will continue it. If she stops, well then, I will have to change her food. But until then, she is happy and healthy and so that makes me happy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I did forget to add that I did try a better for Buck several years ago--before we got Hunter and KayCee,and I don't remember which one it was, but he threw up every meal for 4 days, i tossed it and went back to purina. Back in those days I didnt' even know about dog boards, etc. Someone told me ho great the food was and how much their dog loved it. Well, it was good for their dog, but not for mine. and I gotta say not all dogs would do as well on Purina as mine do.

And i know you can't believe everything you read. One lady on that forum posted that when she switched to Timber Wolf her dog's cataracts went away. She got some remarks about if it could really do that old people would be eating Timber Wolf and not having eye surgery. Then said it was not exactly cataracts, but cloudy eyes. By the way, she is a timberwolf distributor.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

my dog Sage threw up and had the runs for a week when I switched her to Wellness lamb. Not because it was bad food, but because hertummy can't handle lamb. I have tried a few times since with the same results, so I know its the lamb. So, I found her another chicken based kibble, which she is fine with, along with venison and duck. I just don't understand how people can feed foods like Purina and Pedigree, or even worse , Alpo or Ol' Roy, when there are much better foods available and they're affordable as well. I'm not saying you have to go straight from Alpo to Evo, but Natural Balance and Chicken Soup are very affordable foods.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually if you compare the ingredients, Pedigree and Purina Dog Chow are no better than Ol Roy, and there are actually Ol Roy formulas that are better than Pedigree. Scarey! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a question and it may be a dumb one:

How do we know, meaning who polices the companies, that the kibbles we consider better are actually using what they say they are (at ALL times)?

How often are these companies surprisingly visited and tested? Where do they obtain their ingredients?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That depends on the company- some are quite clear where they get their ingredients- some are not. I get my ingredients at Nature's Food Patch and the Whole Foods Market so I'm in the clear 

The kibbles I suppliment with I am satisified with- after a lot of research. That's all you can really do- that I know of. Interesting food for thought, though!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Interesting food for thought, though!


I've been told I think too much!:uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too...  We're just making up for most of the world, which doesn't think at all


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if anyone went deeply enough into the Siberian Husky article cited above to find this. Anyone have any comments on this? What to feed a Golden Retriever 


Each breed of dog has its own unique set of nutritional requirements.



Their unique set of nutritional requirements have been passed on from generation to generation just like the breed's unique coat, body size and temperament. We have found that we can not change the genetic makeup of the animals we are feeding just by exposing them to a different diet for a small amount of time (1,000 to 2,000 years) any more than we can change any of their other genetically predetermined characteristics by taking them to a different climate. Therefore, I suggest that Golden Retriever owners try to feed their present companion pets with foods that contain what this breed requires. The food should contain: *(#1)* nutrient sources that are similar to those found in the native environment of the breed's ancestors (sources which are not foreign to the digestive and glandular systems of today's Golden Retriever and which are easy for them to assimilate) and *(#2)* the proper balance of protein, carbohydrates, fatty acids, vitamins and minerals that match the breed specific nutritional requirements - those which have been passed on by their ancestors.

Pet owners who feed their companion pets *correctly* can save a lot of money. Many dogs are taken to the vet, suffering from nutritionally related problems, and the vet bills can be huge. i.e. dry/itchy/flaky skin, hot spots, yeast infections in the ear, thyroid - liver - kidney problems, just to name a few, cost the average dog owner hundreds of dollars every year. That is why I recommend that pet owners learn about the nutritional needs of the animal they are feeding *before* deciding on what they are going to feed their dog. When we first learn what our companion pet needs and *then* choose a diet that is correct for the animal being fed, it is a win-win situation: the dogs are healthier and the owners save money.

PLEASE DO NOT E-MAIL ME AND ASK . . .There is NO commercial all-breed, any-breed dog food on the market today that I would recommend feeding to any Golden Retriever. The reasons why are *MANY* and explained in full in the articles at this web site.

I personally believe that the best diet for a Golden Retriever is one that the owner makes fresh, using quality ingredients, without preservatives. It only takes about one to two hours a week to cook for a Golden Retriever so that both #1 & #2 are met and preparing home cooked meals for a dog can be less expensive than buying the average all-breed, any-breed commercial pet food. I hope that you will consider using this option to feed your companion pets correctly. 

In my books (published in 1990 and 1997) on breed specific canine nutrition, I listed food sources to use and food sources to avoid when feeding a Golden Retriever. The idea was to provide pet owners (both those who wanted to cook for their companion pets or those who wanted to buy an all-breed/any-breed preservative filled food for their pets) information about food sources to use or avoid. So that you can have that same information, below is the text from the page "Golden Retriever" that was in one of my books on canine nutrition.

_________ text from the Golden Retriever page out of my 1990 all-breed book on Canine Nutrition _________


GOLDEN RETRIEVER
Weight Standards: m - 65 to 75 lbs., f - 60 to 70 lbs.
Height Standards: m - 23 to 24 inches, f - 21.5 to 22.5 inches
Coat: double, soft and long with mild feathering
Common Ailments: dysplasia, congenital eye defects, hot spots 

The Golden Retriever's origins cannot be documented. The theories are as numerous as the breed itself. One theory claims the Golden Retriever originated in Russia and was then later taken to England where it developed into the breed of dog we know today. 

The Golden is one of six breeds I know of that produces oils through the skin and no skin dander. This makes it an ideal breed for people with allergies to the skin dander produced by most of the other breeds. Since the Golden produces skin oil and not skin dander, it is very important that they receive the proper amount and balance of dietary fatty acids. When the proper balance of fatty acids (linolenic, linoleic, and oleic) are present in its daily dietary intake, the Golden only produces the arachidonic acid its body requires to make the skin oils. The proper source and balance of these fatty acids can change a dry, dull and brittle coat into one that would make any Golden Retriever proud. The best sources of fatty acids for this breed of dog are linseed oil and cold pressed corn oil or wheat germ oils. Soy oil coat conditioners should be avoided. 

Wherever the Golden Retriever originated, nutrient sources in the regions must have included wheat, corn, poultry, and limited amounts of beef. A blend of these sources makes up the ideal base diet for this breed. Foods this breed should avoid would contain ocean fish, soy, oats, beet pulp, or white rice. 

___________________________end of page from book___________________________


At this web site I have already documented how it has been *PROVEN* that one breed can require ten times what a different breed requires - PER KILOGRAM OF BODY WEIGHT - of fat soluble vitamin "D" and thus a product formulated for the breed with the higher requirements would be toxic to the breed with lower requirements.

I am also providing you with information about which sources of vitamins and minerals are best for a Golden Retriever because it has also been proven that different breeds will assimilate different sources of vitamins and minerals in different ways. i.e. There are over 170 different molecular forms of the mineral "calcium." The source of the mineral calcium that a Golden Retriever can easily assimilate can be hard for a different breed to assimilate and thus that other breed can develop kidney stones on the best source of calcium for a Golden Retriever. The reverse of this is also true. Below you will find a list of the best sources of vitamins and minerals for the dietary requirements of a Golden Retriever. The balance or amounts are not listed because each individual animal can have different requirements depending on: the sex of the animal; the age (a puppy will have different needs than an adolescent, who even though it may be the same size as an adult will have different requirements than an adult); the activity level (if a dog is very active the dog will need more of the B complex than a couch potato of the same breed); stress levels; medical conditions; and other dietary factors (i.e. does the water supply contain high amounts of minerals). There are many factors come into play when considering the proper amount of each nutrient in an individual dogs diet.

*PLEASE NOTE:* Some breeds, because of their breed specific set of nutritional requirements, should have very low amounts of some vitamins or minerals in their diet. The amount that some breeds require may have already been exceeded by the amount that is in most all-breed/any-breed commercial foods (i.e. copper - Bedlington Terrier or zinc - Siberian Husky). This is another reason that I have not listed any amounts here - I do not want dog owners to supplement what may already be *TOO MUCH* in an all breed food with additional vitamins or minerals just because I listed an amount here. The list below is for *SOURCE* information only. 

_________ the best vitamin and mineral *sources* to feed a Golden Retriever _________


*Vitamin & Best Source*
Vitamin A Palmitate
Vitamin B-1 Thiamine Hcl & Yeast
Vitamin B-2 Riboflavin & Yeast
Vitamin B-6 Pyridoxine Hcl & Yeast
Vitamin B-12 Cyanocobalamin & Yeast
Vitamin D D-activated Sterol
Vitmin E dl-aplha tocopherol acetate
Niacinamide 
Biotin 
Folic Acid
d-Calcium Pantothenate
Para Amino Benzoic Acid

*Mineral & Best Source *
Calcium Bone Meal
Copper Gluconate
Iodine Sea Kelp
Iron Ferrous Fumerate
Magnesium Magnesium-Gluconate
Manganese Manganese-Gluconate
Phosphorus Bone Meal
Potassium Potassium-Gluconate
Zinc Zinc-Gluconate

___________________________end of list of best vitamin/mineral sources ___________________________


*Please Note:* I have received many E-mails from dog owners asking if the book that is now available in book stores contains recipes or supplement charts for the average puppy, adolescent, adult or geriatric Golden Retriever. It does not. It only contains one recipe and that recipe is there to show how a pet owner can take the ingredients listed on a bag of grocery store dog food and make the food cheaper, from fresh whole sources and without any harmful preservatives. I do not recommend that recipe for any one specific breed of dog (especially a Golden Retriever). 

I have written all-breed books showing how 152 different breeds of dogs are different *NUTRITIONALLY* and I am now writing a series of breed specific books which will have recipes and supplement charts based on the nutritional requirements of each specific breed of dog. 

The good news is that the breed specific book _THE BEST DIET FOR A GOLDEN RETRIEVER_ is finished!

The book has the following chapters:
Chapter 1
HOW THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER DEVELOPED THEIR UNIQUE SET OF NUTRITIONAL NEEDS

Chapter 2
RELEVANT HISTORY OF THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER

Chapter 3
INDIVIDUAL FUNCTIONS OF THE VITAMINS & MINERALS IN THE DIET OF A GOLDEN RETRIEVER

Chapter 4
NUTRITIONAL TEAMWORK

Chapter 5
WHY A GOLDEN RETRIEVER NEEDS A SPECIAL BALANCE OF AMINO ACIDS IN ITS PROTEIN

Chapter 6
FAT CARBOHYDRATES AND FATTY ACIDS IN THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER'S DIET

Chapter 7
CONTROLLING A GOLDEN RETRIEVER'S WEIGHT WITH DIET AND EXERCISE

Chapter 8
NUTRIENTS "GOOD FOR A HUMAN" THAT CAN HARM A GOLDEN RETRIEVER

Chapter 9
LIFE CYCLE CHANGES THAT CHANGE NUTRITIONAL REQUIREMENTS OF A GOLDEN RETRIEVER

Chapter 10
A HOME HEALTH CHECK FOR SYMPTOMS OF NUTRITIONAL PROBLEMS

Chapter 11
RECIPES AND SUPPLEMENT CHARTS SO YOU CAN PREPARE HOME COOKED MEALS FOR A GOLDEN RETRIEVER

_Chapter 11 contains *RECIPE AND SUPPLEMENT CHARTS FOR:*_
*A Golden Retriever Puppy*
up to 4 months of age
*An Adolescent Female Golden Retriever*
for a Bitch from 4 months to 30 months of age
*An Adolescent Male Golden Retriever*
for a Dog from 4 months to 32 months of age
*For an Adult Female Golden Retriever*
Should be used for an adult female from age 30 months to 15 years living as a typical house pet & Companion Animal
*For an Adult Male Golden Retriever*
Should be used for a Dog from age 32 months to 14 years living as a typical house pet & Companion Animal
*For a Pregnant and Lactating Golden Retriever Bitch*
for a pregnant and lactating Bitch from the start of her third trimester of pregnancy through the end of lactation
*The Geriatric Golden Retriever*
Can be used for either a Dog or Bitch after they are past the age recommended for the recipe used to provide the appropriate Adult Maintenance Diet

The book _THE BEST DIET FOR A GOLDEN RETRIEVER_ sells for $30.00 (including postage). 

Just Click The Button And Buy Your Copy Of This Book NOW If you have any questions about the book, please E-mail them to me before ordering at [email protected]


If you have a Golden Retriever with a medical condition which would dictate the need for a special diet I can also formulate an easy to cook CUSTOM RECIPE for your specific dog. I charge a nominal fee for these. My recipes are individualized and go well beyond the dog's breed requirements and also consider the specific animal's *MEDICAL HISTORY, LIVING ENVIRONMENT* and more (see form below). 

*To have me prepare a custom recipe and supplement chart for a dog I need the following information:*

The breed of dog:
The sex:
The age:
The weight:
The activity level:
The source of water:
Information about the dog's living environment:
Information about the dog's medical history:

Please be specific since all these can factor into the nutritional requirements of a dog. I ask that you send me as much information as possible to work with and please be patient, the average turn around time (from the time I receive what I need to formulate a custom recipe, to the time the packet is ready to be E-mailed to you) is 7 to 14 days. I formulate these recipes based on the needs of the animal that will be eating the food and do these recipes one at a time, based on the information you provide about the animal that will be eating the food.

Please E-mail the information to me.

For each recipe packet you are ordering (includes both a custom recipe and supplement chart for one dog) the fee is $100.00 in US dollars. Click On Button To Pay For A Custom Recipe Packet After I have both the information and the payment the recipe packet will be formulated and E-mailed to you within seven to fourteen days (m-f). 
© *William D. Cusick*. All rights reserved.


----------

